
Firefox Send: Encrypt and send large files - mikejarema
https://testpilot.firefox.com/experiments/send
======
chippy
One thing I noticed was that it deletes the file upon download initialisation
and not completion. So one downside is that if your friend cancels the
download to try again later, they won't be able to.

One upside is that others won't be able to initiate and get the download at
the same time - but perhaps if the download was cancelled, the tab closed, the
item should become downloadable again?

------
gorhill
If like me you wondered where was the encryption key... It's the fragment
identifier of the URL, i.e. not sent as part of the request to the remote
server, it a client-side only value.

------
mikejarema
I should have posted the link to the actual product:
[https://send.firefox.com/](https://send.firefox.com/)

~~~
proaralyst
No, this was good: I got to read a bit of how & why first, which the actual
site doesn't have.

------
adityapatadia
[https://transfer.sh](https://transfer.sh) is much better and allows even
larger files

~~~
rebolyte
Looks interesting, but a quick glance through the site and the primary GitHub
repo doesn't give much information about the project. Is there any
differentiating factor here besides being CLI-first?

------
mc32
This is pretty cool. It's a nice start. I'd like a solution for transferring
for example ~1TB files securely. Global scape is the only easy sol I've found
so far for sharing securely with one off partners, I mean beside encrypted
drives.

~~~
wodenokoto
WebRTC might be a solution, if you are okay with peer-to-peer transfers, and
don't need the sender and receiver to act in different time slots.

Something like [https://file.pizza](https://file.pizza) is really neat, and
apparently have no upper limit.

~~~
mc32
Thanks, will have to look into that one.

------
themanual
how do companies manage to serve up all the bandwidth for this for free? even
storage will be costly at this scale right?

~~~
chippy
It says that the files will be removed after 24 hours, or after the first
download, so I imagine storage requirements are not going to be completely
unmaintainable. It's still gotta cost a bit though.

------
Veratyr
Sadly this page doesn't even load unless I whitelist Mozilla Telemetry in
uMatrix.

Don't suppose anyone from Mozilla can fix that?

~~~
cprecioso
Well, it is part of Mozilla TestPilot, whose goal is to let you test
experimental functions in exchange to extensive tracking of your use of those
functions.

~~~
Veratyr
That makes sense but I'd really like to read about it before I let it violate
my browser with Javascript.

------
deknos
1 gigabyte... this is small.

------
caiob
It doesn't work in Safari.

~~~
kalleboo
It does work in Safari Tech Preview so it'll work in Safari 11 when that's
released. Looks like it relies on the Web Crypto API which is prefixed (and
possibly an incompatible version) in Safari 10.

